# Looking for Titanium Crank Seller



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Back in 1999, I purchased a set of titanium cranks (pictured), which I subsequently sold a couple of years ago. They were light weight and the arms were hollow in construction, but stiff. I now would like to buy a triple version for my touring bike. At the time, a gentleman from Russia was selling the cranks and posted ads often on the cycling newsgroups. I lost his contact information, and was wondering if anyone knows if he is still selling these cranks.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

Retro Grouch running Titainium cranks? you must be an impostor.........retro grouches should be running old skool Stronglight, TA, or Suntour cranks


----------

